# Moving to Key Largo, FL, looking for gamers.



## Xarls Taunzund (Oct 6, 2004)

I will be moving to Key Largo in a little over a week and I am looking for a gaming group and/or a game store in the Key Largo/Miami area.  I mostly play D&D 3.5, but am open to most anything.  I also enjoy playing board games and non-CCG card games.


----------



## FoG (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey, I know its an old post but Im just wondering if you ever found a group because I also live in key Largo and am looking for one.


----------

